# Mensaje despues de instalar/actualizar[CERRADO]

## gerezm

Despues de cada instalacion o actualizacion me aparece este mensaje.  No quiero conservar viejas librerias pero tampoco desinstalar la mitad del sistema solo para actualizarlas. 

Estoy abierto a propuestas. Saludos

```
>>> Installing (1 of 1) net-irc/irssi-0.8.15-r1

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

!!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: media-libs/libpng-1.6.8

 *  - /usr/lib64/libpng15.so.15

 *  - /usr/lib64/libpng15.so.15.17.0

 *      used by /usr/bin/gegl (media-libs/gegl-0.2.0-r2)

 *      used by /usr/bin/htmldoc (app-text/htmldoc-1.8.27-r3)

 *      used by /usr/bin/jbig2dec (media-libs/jbig2dec-0.11-r1)

 *      used by 6 other files

>>> package: app-text/ghostscript-gpl-9.05-r1

 *  - /usr/lib64/libgs.so.9

 *  - /usr/lib64/libgs.so.9.05

 *      used by /usr/lib64/graphviz/libgvplugin_gs.so.6.0.0 (media-gfx/graphviz-2.26.3-r4)

>>> package: dev-libs/libcdio-0.90-r1

 *  - /usr/lib64/libcdio.so.13

 *  - /usr/lib64/libcdio.so.13.0.0

 *      used by /usr/bin/mplayer2 (media-video/mplayer2-2.0_p20130126)

>>> package: media-libs/libjpeg-turbo-1.3.0-r3

 *  - /usr/lib64/libjpeg.so.8

 *  - /usr/lib64/libjpeg.so.8.0.2

 *      used by /usr/bin/htmldoc (app-text/htmldoc-1.8.27-r3)

 *      used by /usr/bin/jpgicc (media-libs/lcms-2.5)

 *      used by /usr/bin/mplayer2 (media-video/mplayer2-2.0_p20130126)

 *      used by 6 other files

>>> package: net-firewall/iptables-1.4.20

 *  - /lib64/libxtables.so.9

 *  - /lib64/libxtables.so.9.0.0

 *      used by /lib64/tc/m_xt.so (sys-apps/iproute2-3.8.0)

>>> package: www-client/firefox-24.2.0

 *  - /usr/lib64/firefox/libxul.so

 *      used by /opt/firefox/browser/components/libbrowsercomps.so (www-client/firefox-bin-24.1.1)

 *      used by /opt/firefox/components/libdbusservice.so (www-client/firefox-bin-24.1.1)

 *      used by /opt/firefox/components/libmozgnome.so (www-client/firefox-bin-24.1.1)

 *      used by /opt/firefox/plugin-container (www-client/firefox-bin-24.1.1)

 *  - /usr/lib64/firefox/libmozalloc.so

 *      used by /opt/firefox/browser/components/libbrowsercomps.so (www-client/firefox-bin-24.1.1)

 *      used by /opt/firefox/components/libdbusservice.so (www-client/firefox-bin-24.1.1)

 *      used by /opt/firefox/components/libmozgnome.so (www-client/firefox-bin-24.1.1)

 *      used by 2 other files

>>> package: dev-lang/perl-5.16.3

 *  - /usr/lib64/libperl.so.5.12

 *  - /usr/lib64/libperl.so.5.12.4

 *      used by /usr/lib64/graphviz/perl/libgv_perl.so (media-gfx/graphviz-2.26.3-r4)

Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries

 * IMPORTANT: config file '/etc/conf.d/iptables' needs updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

```

Last edited by gerezm on Sat May 10, 2014 1:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gringo

tal y como te dice el mensaje ejecuta emerge -av @preserved-rebuild y despues ejecuta revdep-rebuild.

esto debería solucionarlo todo excepto el mensaje que recibes de firefox puesto que has instalado el paquete binario.

Puedes probar con instalar el binario que está en ~arch o bien puede instalar el paquete firefox si quieres que este mensaje desaparezca tb.

además has debido instalar una actualizacion de perl, es recomendable que ejecutes perl-cleaner -all.

saluetes

----------

## gerezm

gringo

emerge --keep-going y @preserved-rebuild

http://paste2.org/py8j2OpL

----------

## natrix

Primero debes solucionar el problema con librsvg:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7531690.html

----------

## gringo

tu problema es este :

```
make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.1-r1/work/librsvg-2.40.1/gdk-pixbuf-loader'

( /usr/bin/gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders ./libpixbufloader-svg.la && /usr/bin/gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders) > gdk-pixbuf.loaders 2>/dev/null

make[2]: *** [gdk-pixbuf-loaders] Error 139

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.1-r1/work/librsvg-2.40.1/gdk-pixbuf-loader'

make[1]: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.1-r1/work/librsvg-2.40.1'

make: *** [install] Error 2
```

problema que según este bug está resuelto.

Asi que haz lo siguiente :

emerge --sync

emerge -av1 librsvg

emerge -av @preserved-rebuild

revdep-rebuild

emerge -av @world

saluetes

----------

